
Tesla in Autopilot mode sped up before crashing into stopped fire truck - ilamont
http://www.latimes.com/business/autos/la-fi-hy-tesla-autopilot-crash-20180525-story.html
======
jacquesm
Maybe this guy was on to something after all:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17147822](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17147822)

